# Workshop Tour- cast iron heaven



## MattMoore (12 Feb 2006)

deleted


----------



## superunknown (12 Feb 2006)

Great, thank you for the tour. We ahve a lot of old machinery in the workshop where I work. How do you put up with all the dust and shavings everywhere?


----------



## MattMoore (12 Feb 2006)

deleted


----------



## Philly (13 Feb 2006)

Thanks for the tour, Matt!
Some nice machines, there. And that sawdust! :roll: 
Keep up the good work,
Philly


----------



## Newbie_Neil (13 Feb 2006)

Hi Matt

Thanks for the tour.

Those sub frames must be one heck of a weight to move.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## jasonB (13 Feb 2006)

Hi Matt

How do you get on with Health & safety I assume this is a commercial shop?

No riving knife or crown gaurd on TS

No gaurding to rear of tennonor block

No guarding to lower half of radial arm saw

Working in a messy workshop with poorly stacked off cuts (yes HSE will pull you for it as well as too much dust on the walls)

Flammable liquids spread around the workshop

A lot of hanging wires

ETC ETC

Jason


----------



## Aragorn (13 Feb 2006)

Fantastic old machines there Matt. Do they take much maintenance? 

And what a wonderful workshop!


Never mind H&S - using that surface planer without a guard would scare the bejeezus out of me! :shock:


----------



## dedee (13 Feb 2006)

Matt

Nice machines, Nice workshop, but I think I'd be seriously concerned with all that dust around.

Andy


----------



## Waka (13 Feb 2006)

Matt

Nice looking WS and machinery, what's the size.

Looking at the machines I see that you have an effective dust extraction system


----------



## Anonymous (13 Feb 2006)

Loads of useful iron there Matt, but as others have mentioned, the dust collection system appears to be somewhat under specified :wink:


----------



## MattMoore (13 Feb 2006)

deleted


----------



## les chicken (13 Feb 2006)

Matt

Nice looking shop BUTTTTTTTTT :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Looking at the pictures of a "commercial shop ?" it would be a disaster if you had a surprise visit from HSE.

About four years ago in S Wales at the factory where I worked the HSE did a spot check, 9 hours of shear hell, wondering what "she" would find. Generally we were OK ( our budget for safety was circa £90K / year ) and a lot of it was my responsibility for risk assessments etc. 

But she actually shut down the machine and issued us with a warning on a table saw ( the gap between the riving knife and blade was set incorrectly ) with a recommendation that the foreman attends a HSE course.

It does make sense especially if people are sharing machines.
:wink: :wink: 

Les


----------



## superunknown (13 Feb 2006)

Health and safety is a serious business these days. They are really hot on guarding etc. We have had to do risk assessments on everything in our workshops. 

There are a lot of guards missing on those machines. I would go hide if H&S come and visit.


----------



## MattMoore (14 Feb 2006)

deleted


----------



## jasonB (14 Feb 2006)

Matt have a word with scrit on this site, he knows his old machines and from discussions on another site is very up to date on safety (can't link to site as trade members only).

Unless all your saw blades have the same kerf you will need a riving knife for each blade!!

Jason


----------



## Scrit (14 Feb 2006)

Matt

At the risk of sounding churlish I'd be seriously concerned for my own personal safety in that shop. The owners are also running the risk of being served with a Stop Notice if the HSE find out about the state of (mainly) the machinery. At a quick count I noted 13 or 14 offences on the machines alone there were 12+:

*Sedgwick LK rip saw:* No crown guard, no riving knife, no brake

*Overhand planer:* No top guard, no brake, probable defective switchgear (box appears to be loose), potentially illegal cutter block (i.e. cutter not retained in case of loosening of bolts)

*Robland SD310 planer/thicknesser:* No brake

*Multico TM tenoner:* Inadequate guarding, no brake (?)

*Maggi radial arm saw:* No lower blade guards as others stated, no dust extraction and if the machine hasn't got a brake fitted it needs to gave an automatic return device fitted together with a chip cartcher/home guard.

In addition there are loose cables and dust porting everywhere (trip risk) and the business obviously has no written Risk Assessment as if it had one all of the above would have been noted and corrected.



MattMoore":20n21eym said:


> ....but the other 3 guys that work there are messy as heck and no matter how much i do tidy up, its always like this within a week


They aren't supposed to let it get that way, though! My insurerers require me to sweep out at the end of every day and remove from the building. If nothing else shavings are both a trip risk and a fire hazard.

Positively Dickensian! And if you are working in there and have an accident the insurers would probably refuse to pay out as safety rules are being flouted everywhere. I've already had this discussion with my commercial insurers in the past so I know what their attitude is.

Scrit


----------

